# 2002 Bianchi Brava BB



## dauber76 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am slowly working on upgrading my Brava and wanted to know if anybody knew the correct BB size. The current crank-set is HEAVY but I am unsure of what my options are going to be. The original BB is a square-taper, but I was thinking of upgrading to a external bearing or octalink set-up. Is the external bearing set-up even an option or will it cause the crank to sit to far away from the frame? 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The BB length is sized to match the crank. Bianchi's use "English" threaded BBs. Any crank / English BB combo will work.


----------

